# Leaking water tank



## MarineMick (Nov 9, 2006)

Just back from France after my first venture with my second hand Hymer 680. Unfortunately I had leak from the under seat water tank. I am taking it all apart just now and I can see signs of a previous repair. Where could one get a replacement tank that would fit without modifications.
Thanks,

Micheal


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try CAKTanks


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Certainly try CAK Tanks in Kenilworth, but I would start with a phone call to Peter Hambilton in Preston (private Hymer specialist) to check whether a Hymer-specific tank is required (link below). Remember that it has to accept the screw-in hatch that carries the power supply and pipes to the submerged Reich pump.

Philip

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/


----------



## MarineMick (Nov 9, 2006)

*Out now!*

Have it out now and it looks like it was never fitted correctly even from new as the recess for draining it has no recess in the flor ply. Obviously when the tank was full all the weight was on the sump and it is cracked in two places. The previousl owner tried to seal it with silicone. 
I'm measuring up now to see which model I need.

M.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Out now!*



MarineMick said:


> Obviously when the tank was full all the weight was on the sump and it is cracked in two places. The previousl owner tried to seal it with silicone.
> M.


Before spending a load of money I'd be inclined to get the silicone off and do a repair with Sikaflex - using patches made of flexible plastic sheet over the cracks where possible.

If you make a good job of it the Sikaflex mends will be stronger than the original tank walls.

Silicone is a good sealer, but is not very strong and peels off some shiny plastics fairly easily when subject to flexing.

Sikaflex sticks like shhh... (_you know what_! :roll: ) to a new blanket!!

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Most tanks are made from polyethylene. This is quite difficult to repair and I would not expect even Sikaflex to bond to it sufficiently. Loctite do a special super glue for plastics that they say will bond to polyethylene, but I do not know if it is approved for potable systems, or if it would stand up to any flexing..The most successful repair would be by a weld process.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rowley said:


> Most tanks are made from polyethylene. This is quite difficult to repair and I would not expect even Sikaflex to bond to it sufficiently. Loctite do a special super glue for plastics that they say will bond to polyethylene, but I do not know if it is approved for potable systems, or if it would stand up to any flexing..The most successful repair would be by a weld process.


No argument here Rowley . . . I was keeping it simple but recounting from personal experience.

On our previous van we had a similar leak. A new tank could have been fitted, but only after a wait of several weeks as there was a supply problem, and it wasn't going to be cheap! :roll:

With my approval the workshop chappie at our dealer's roughed up the surfaces with coarse emery cloth and Sikaflexed a patch over the crack, just to keep us going and to see if it would work before shelling out on a new tank.

He also was unsure if it would hold, but two years later when we sold the van it was still perfectly sound. In fact I had forgotten about it until this thread was started.

Depending on how difficult MarineMick finds it to prise open his wallet ( 8O :lol: ) it could be worth a try, since he has nothing to lose except a bit of time.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I can see where Dave is coming from but I personally would replace the tank. You have done the time consuming bit, ie remove the tank. 

A replacement should be £50 to £100. If I fill my 70l tank with water I cannot lift it, thats one heck of a lot of weight on a repair.

On saying that we repaired a shower base once that would have been horrendous to remove. We used a product whose name I cannot remember at the moment but it was something like Dr ? miracle plastic repair. A rubbish name but an amazing product.

stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

artona said:


> I can see where Dave is coming from but I personally would replace the tank.
> stew


Still working on your "_Skinflint Badge_" eh Stew? :roll: :lol: :lol:

Got mine ages ago - it needs two strong men and a crowbar to prise my wallet open!!! 8O

On reflection I think I agree with you though. It's the taking apart and putting back together that's the biggest ***, so maybe fix it proper and forget it! 

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

when you do get that wallet open Dave make sure there are no elgars hiding away. There are ways of being a skinflint that sometimes cost you money :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...202/Elgar-20-note-no-longer-legal-tender.html

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

artona said:


> when you do get that wallet open Dave make sure there are no elgars hiding away. There are ways of being a skinflint that sometimes cost you money :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...202/Elgar-20-note-no-longer-legal-tender.html
> 
> stew


whoops off topic :lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Did you get it off a dealer, if sowhy not tale it back to them to fix it?


----------

